# Wasserkante erstellen



## merkaba (2. November 2012)

Moin !

Ich brauche eine Wasserkante mit mindestens 1000 pixel breite. 
Beispiele:

http://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbview_approve/5520900/2/stock-photo-5520900-water-surface.jpg
http://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbview_approve/6539564/2/stock-photo-6539564-water-surface.jpg

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich sowas erstellen kann, bzw hat jemand ein Tutorial für mich, oder 
kann mir jemand sowas zaubern ? 

Im Endeffekt soll eine Schrift teils aus dem Wasser herausstehen, bzw das Wasser eine Schrift "umspühlen" 


Grüße


----------



## smileyml (2. November 2012)

Damit alle Interaktion, wie Speigelungen, Lichtbrechungen und Verdrängungen richtig dargestellt werden, wirst du wahracheinlich kaum an einem 3D-Programm vorbei kommen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. November 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab so was mal in real für in einem Video gemacht. 
http://bueroexit.de/arbeiten/video/belu-water/1.html
Leider nur in PAL-Auflösung.
Dazu habe ich mir einen kleinen Behälter aus Plexiglas gebaut und mit Wasser gefüllt, etwas gewackelt und das ganze nicht ganz Frontal aufgenommen.

Aber wie Marco schon sagte, es wird vom Aufwand her rentabler sein das ganze per 3D Program zu machen als so was per Retusche.
Blender hat ja inzwischen auch eine recht starke Fluidberechnung mit an Board.


Viele Grüße


----------



## merkaba (4. November 2012)

Habe 2 Meerwasseraquarien hier stehen, aber keine Kamera die einem scharfen Bilde mächtig wäre. 
3D habe ich auch schon überlegt, mit Cinema 4D z.b. aber realflow ist einfach zu teuer für sowas. 
Hmmm... kp


----------



## smileyml (5. November 2012)

Vielleicht geht es gerade ohne Animation auch ohne Realflow.
Schaue mal in unsere Sammlung: http://www.tutorials.de/content/1350-goodie-wasser-cinema-4d.html

Eventuell schaffst du es auch mit Texturen schon ans Ziel.

Grüße Marco


----------

